# circle hooks



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I wanted to go after some big river cats using circle hooks. I have never used them before and need some information about rigging bait and hook setting technique. I heard they have a better hook up % is that true? 

Thanks Tony V.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

you dont set the hook when using circle hooks, let the fish bend the rod down hard and long then just pull back and start reeling.

I mainly use fresh cut bait, hook it light so most of the hook including the point is exposed, i also use a standard slip rig in the river I fish..I use sinker of 5 to 8 ounces...of course in lakes you wont need much lead.


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

Hook up % is pretty reliable. You will still lose some fish, but not as many as with regular hooks. It also depends on what size hook you are using.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's a great video to watch about bait and circle hooks.

http://www.teamcatfish.com/clips/kerrnavigation.html


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yepper that will get you pumped up in a hurry, thanks for the Video Neocats 1, just might head to the Ohio tomorrow after watching that clip...........Doc


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Thats a good video there neocats. They slayed those catfish!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, that really gets the juices flowing. C'mon summer


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am ready to fish right now after watching that video.

I use circle hooks when I fish from a boat probably about 100% of the time. When I fish from shore its half and half. Depends on how I am fishing and where exactly I am fishing. I have a very good hook up rate with circle hooks and makes C&R easier...IMO


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

i use circle hooks and love them and have gotten my father and some other friends using them, now i still like to fish with regular hooks too, just cant get away from the hookset action, but when im fishing a club tournament i always use circle hooks, and gama's, has to be one if not the best hook on the market.


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

I've used nothing but circle hooks for many years. It did take some gettng used to....not setting the hook, letting them run and then bring up the tension. I can't say what my hookup ratios are versus regular hooks because I haven't used them in so long. I can say that I have had 1 gut hook in 2 years and I caught the biggest channel of my life this year and it was almost effortless...except for the fight in. #6 thru #8 Gamakatsu Octopus...self-snelled using hints from the guys here...sweet!


----------

